# Royal Oak, Michigan Classic Bike Swap Meet



## pkleppert (Aug 3, 2016)

*  Royal Oak Classic Bicycle Swap Meet*

*Sunday Sept.18, 2016  8a.m. – 3p.m.*

*Royal Oak Farmer’s Market*

*This will be our first “Classic Bicycle Swap Meet” at the Royal Oak Farmer’s Market. Our team has been hosting the “Ann Arbor Classic Bicycle Show and Swap Meet” every April for 32 years.*

*We hope to make this a fun and enjoyable event for everyone.*

*Indoor spaces (8'x20') with 24’ of tables($50). Outdoor spaces under the canopy (8'x20') with 16’ of tables($50) and outdoor spaces consisting of two angled parking spaces($40).  Total tables can be reduced if requested to make room for bikes. *

*Approx. 60 to 65 vendors, inside and outside spaces. $5 admission 8am-3pm.
www.robikeswap.com,  robikeswap@aol.com or call Paul at 248-642-6639*




* www.robikeswap.com*



*  Facebook.com/RoyalOakClassicBikeSwap*


*Royal Oak Swap Meet Pre-registration Mail-in form  Sunday,  Sept. 18, 2016 *



*NAME__________________________________PHONE_______________________ *



*ADDRESS____________________________________________________________*



*CITY__________________________   STATE  _________ZIP_______________*



*EMAIL (print)__________________________________________________________*

* Inside, heated with 24’ of tables 35 spaces 16’x8’     $50  X  _______  =  _______*

*Outside, w/ tables, under canopy 12 spaces 16’x8’   $50   X  _______  =  _______*

*Outside,  no tables  25 spaces   25’x25’    $40   X   _______  =  _______*



*Pay by Paypal use bikeshow@aol.com  add $2/space    X  ________  =  ________*

*Signed form must be mailed in.*

*        TOTAL  ___________    *

*Pre-register and keep your space for next year. Include a S.A.S.E. for location of swap space *



*Make checks payable to:  Paul Kleppert Email for info:  robikeswap@aol.com or call*

*   248-642-6639*



*Mail form and check to:  Paul Kleppert*

*    20855 West 14 Mile Rd*

*    Beverly Hills, Mich. 48025*


*Indoor vendors, Please select drive in time at 5:30am.______, 6:00am______, 6:30am_____*


*Outdoor Vendor gate opens at 6:00am West side parking lot of Farmer’s Market*

*An outdoor space is two angled parking lots side by side*


*Show location is: The Royal Oak Farmer’s Market*

*  316 E. 11 Mile Rd.*

*  Royal Oak, MI.  48067  248-246-3276  ask for Shelley*


*The Farmer’s Market has food services, bakery and special coffee services*



_By signing this form, I agree to participate in the Royal Oak Classic Bicycle Swap Meet (referred to herein as the “Event”) held Sept. 16, 2016 and to release, waive, discharge, and covenant not to sue, and agree to hold Paul A. Kleppert Sr.,  Royal Oak Farmer’s Market, its sponsors, trustees, officers, servants, agents, volunteers and employees (hereafter referred to as the “Releasees”) from and against any and all liabilities, demands, claims, or injuries, including death, that I may sustain during or in conjunction with the Event. 
*SIGNED___________________________________________ DATED*_


----------



## Stickley (Aug 4, 2016)

I am really excited for this event as I only live a few blocks away ! A lot of enthusiasts I have talked to are planning on attending.


----------



## Evans200 (Aug 4, 2016)

Stickley said:


> I am really excited for this event as I only live a few blocks away ! A lot of enthusiasts I have talked to are planning on attending.



I lived on Dallas Ave. in Royal Oak between 1978-86. Even now Royal Oak is a short trip and I'm also looking forward to the show!


----------



## mcmfw2 (Aug 10, 2016)

I'll be there in outdoor swap spaces 8 &10...Can't wait !


----------



## sm2501 (Aug 18, 2016)

Kevin and I just booked our tickets, you guys better make this a great swap!!!


----------



## Flat Tire (Aug 23, 2016)

Yep got 2 indoor spots,  splitting with Joel,  brining good stuff mostly prewar accessories. Bring cash!!!!


----------



## jimsbeercans (Sep 6, 2016)

Got one of the inside spaces. Only a few left.
Bring a clean 68 Schwinn Runabout and whatever is in the way! 

See you guys there.


----------



## mickeyc (Sep 6, 2016)

I'll be at space 23 outdoors....come by and say hello!

Mike


----------



## KevinM (Sep 14, 2016)

See yall at the buttcrack of dawn. Kevin


----------



## Cheezer (Sep 14, 2016)

Outdoor space #17, bringing;

1939 Schwinn BB1E
Sears Screamer
TOC Twin bar project
Columbia Fire Arrow
Schwinn Twin bar Typhoon
Schwinn 20" Typhoon Coppertone
Schwinn ladies tank bike, 1959 ish
+ other bikes, couple of old scooters, and a bunch of parts.

Should be fun, can't wait.
Dave


----------



## Flat Tire (Sep 14, 2016)

Indoor spots 15 & 16, lots of prewar junk, plus US Royal tire rack, license display, killer 28" tires, nice 26" tires, bw & ww, to much to list! There's a bakery in the building, Kevin is buying the Donuts! Heck thats worth the trip! See ya there!!!!!


----------



## Maskadeo (Sep 15, 2016)

I'm going to swing by for an hour or so on the way to a family function. I have a few frames I'm thinking of bringing if there is any interest. 1938 Schwinn Admiral straight downtube in house paint. 1941 Schwinn DX curved downtube house paint. Possibly a green phantom frame and locking springer. Sure beats packing and shipping them. PM me for photos


----------



## koolbikes (Sep 15, 2016)

I talked with Paul today and All Swap Spaces have been SOLD !


----------



## pkleppert (Sep 19, 2016)

The Royal Oak Classic Bicycle Swap Meet was a great success! We had 65 Vendors fill 75 swap spaces from 8am to 3pm at the Royal Oak Farmer's Market in Royal Oak MI. Thank you Scott McCaskey and friends from Texas and vendors from Louisiana, North Carolina, New York, Illinois, Indiana, and of course Michigan.
We had a beautiful day, Estimated an attendance of about 500 collectors. Yes, the plan is to have another Swap Meet next year.


----------



## Evans200 (Sep 19, 2016)

I enjoyed the event and plan on going back next year. Well organized and a very good layout. Indoor and outdoor and a good mix of bikes and parts.


----------



## TieDye (Sep 22, 2016)

We attended this event and it was our first one.  We were very pleased with everyone and everything.  Vendors were very friendly and very helpful.  We felt very welcome and part of the family.  We are looking forward to this event next year as well.  I purchased an original 51 ladies Hornet from Thad, and my hubby picked up a few parts for another bike he's working on.  I could use a different green/ivory tank, so if anyone has one let me know.  Thanks!!


----------



## johnboy (Sep 23, 2016)

A friend and I attended the swapmeet and had a good time. I ended up with a pre-war shelby hiawatha for $120 among an assortment of parts. Looking forward to going again. Thank you for putting on a fine event.


----------



## mcmfw2 (Sep 23, 2016)

Very nice show...   Scored a Ramshorn Fastback early and a disc Apple Later... I'll be back next year for sure !!!


----------



## jimsbeercans (Sep 24, 2016)

May of seen that Apple Disc..Late 71 but no one around to talk to about it. When I went back about 1/2 hr. later it was gone.

Congrates if that was it. Nice seat and Chain Guard..Wouldn't take much to make it sharp!


----------



## catfish (Sep 24, 2016)

Wish I could have gone.


----------

